# Happy accidents



## Doodlebird (May 15, 2021)

I injured myself while trail running on some sand dunes near lake Michigan, but when I slowed down I noticed a lot of small inverts that I normally would have jogged by!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 15, 2021)

Youll be amazed what you will see amd hear if you stop and slow down, this world is teaming with life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Doodlebird (May 15, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Youll be amazed what you will see amd hear if you stop and slow down, this world is teaming with life!


I know! I never expected to find spiders living in the dunes, since they are so hot and dry, and always changing. It's also interesting to see how all the different inverts adapt to the harsh area

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Spider House (May 18, 2021)

Bob Ross was right. We don't make mistakes, we just have happy little accidents.


----------

